# Blanco State Park



## Shadow (Nov 13, 2012)

Well we just couldn't stand it any more. Loaded the M/H up and headed to Blanco Tx. Nice quiet state park with some full hookups. Rest just water and electric. Has nice clean restrooms and showers. Centrally located close to San Antonio, Kerville and Fredericksburg Tx. Was going to head over to San Antonio in the morning and hang out on the river walk. Temps in the low 40's in the morning to mid 60's in the afternoon. May end up in a German Pub in Fredericksburg instead!


----------



## C Nash (Nov 13, 2012)

Good to see you out Butch


----------



## Shadow (Nov 14, 2012)

If you come west again Chelse, think you would like this park. Lots of shady oaks, and you can fish the Blanco River. It runs right thru the middle of the park. Enjoying our camp fire this evening, after eating all that mexican food at the river walk. Fredericksburg tomorrow,and all that german and czech food!  oh boy,


----------



## C Nash (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds like with all that food you better add a few pounds of air in the MH tires Butch.  LOL  Sounds like ya'll are having a great time.  Do hope to get back west again.


----------

